# Bike advice: Bombtrack Arise or Cinelli Gazetta



## james_qpr2000 (3 Jul 2014)

Hi there,

I am looking to replace my commuting bike with a single speed steel frame bike and I have narrowed my search down to two bikes.

1. Bombtrack Arise:Bombtrack Arise

2. Cinelli Gazetta: Cinelli Gazetta

My ride into work is only 20 minutes and would also like to use the bike for some longer rides during the weekend.

I would be very interested to get people’s opinion on the two bikes as I especially cannot find any reviews on the Bombtrack range?

Many thanks,

James


----------



## GGJ (3 Jul 2014)

No mudguard eyes on the Cinelli...Something to consider


----------



## james_qpr2000 (3 Jul 2014)

Good point thanks.


----------



## Bewar3them00n (25 Apr 2015)

I've recently bought a Bombtrack Arise, I can attest to its ruggedness, being based on a CX, I've hammered it over the past few weeks, and love riding it, coming from a MTB background for about the past 20+ years I was worried that a pure SS/fixie might be a step too far to start with, it's slightly chunkier tyres do help! but I do has some slicks to put on it when the weather settles.
If you are looking for something a little more practical, the Arise has eyes for mudguards and rack, and fixings to fit gears if you wanted, but that does defeat the purpose of the SS, less is more, no expensive overhauls of chain sets etc..


----------



## jim55 (25 Apr 2015)

If out of they two I'd go for the bombtrack , just cos it looks nicer ( prob a bit more practical too ) cinnelli I think are a bit dear , I think ur paying for name


----------

